# Here my new video about shooting drills



## Shootinbil (Mar 7, 2013)

Tactical drills for practicing practical or defensive pistol shooting. Includes shoot and move drills and single handed drills. 
Tactical Shooting Drills - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shootinbil said:


> Tactical drills for practicing practical or defensive pistol shooting. Includes shoot and move drills and single handed drills.
> Tactical Shooting Drills - YouTube


Are you an instructor??


----------



## Shootinbil (Mar 7, 2013)

No but thank you for the compliment


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You make that tactical drill up yourself? 

Never seen the face punch/shoot BG with arm fully extended before.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shootinbil said:


> No but thank you for the compliment


I't was more of a question then a compliment, respectfully.
I have a question about the blow to the head.
When does the blow to the head apply?
What is the justification or possible scenarios happening when the blow to the head would apply?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> You make that tactical drill up yourself?
> 
> Never seen the face punch/shoot BG with arm fully extended before.


Exactly....

Shootnbil, your going to want to be careful doing that drill. You might end up shooting your reaction hand/arm. If you are doing this on your own, you might want to seek out a professional trainer to show you how to do it. Not knocking you, just giving you a little advise to keep you safe....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How about a kick to the balls instead of the head? can I say balls? and if you hit the balls squarely you might not have to shoot your aggressor:smt033


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well to the OP I applaud you for getting out and shooting in the first place many don't.

The technique of doing a strike to the attacker has been around a long time and can be very effective. They were/are designed for close quarters threats. You are attempting to distract or injure the attacker and to create no so much as distance but time to draw your weapon. There are different tactics and techniques depending on which direction the attack comes from.

Because of your height and arm reach you are really overextending yourself. It would not take much for someone to deflect your shooting arm, disable your shooting arm if they are armed with a blade or to trap your firing hand with an wrist lock or arm bar. You would be much better served by firing from a more compressed position either by locking your elbow in and firing as your weapon clears the holster.

Your non firing hand/arm needs to remain tucked not extended out. You are running the risk of taking a stray round or if in a normal setting, not the range, you risk injuring yourself by hitting a solid object which would distract you from the business at hand.

Keep shooting though and do what works for you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tacman605 said:


> Well to the OP I applaud you for getting out and shooting in the first place many don't.
> 
> The technique of doing a strike to the attacker has been around a long time and can be very effective. They were/are designed for close quarters threats. You are attempting to distract or injure the attacker and to create no so much as distance but time to draw your weapon. There are different tactics and techniques depending on which direction the attack comes from.
> 
> ...


Very good observations , nice.


----------

